# Einphasen FU und 380 V Sternmotor



## Duke711 (22 April 2012)

Hallo,

habe zwar schon die Suchfunktion benmüht, aber auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.

Wenn ich einen 380/50, 440/60 Y Motor an einen einphasen FU mit Ausgang 3 x 230 V betreibe, wie muss ich diesen denn anschließen, Y oder Dreieck? 
Hat der Motor am FU dann einen Drehmomentverlust? Liegt dann 133 oder 230 V zwischen den einzelnen Wicklungen an?

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2012)

Du müsst den Motor in Dreick schalten. In Dreieck liegt an den Wicklungen die Netzspannung an
in deinen fall wären das 230V.


----------



## RealDrive (23 April 2012)

Hallo,
*Annahme: Nenndaten in Dreieck: 380V/50Hz  - und FU -Ausgang 3 x 230V*
hier etwas Theorie.
du teils dem FU über die Parameter mit was am Ausgang angeschlossen ist (Motordaten in Dreieck).
Damit erstellt der FU ein Ersatzschaltbild des Motors.
Der FU beeinflusst U und f. Solange das U/f-Verhältnis gleich bleibt ist das Drehmoment konstant (stabil). 
Heißt bei deinem Motor ist das Verhältnis 380V/50 Hz *(in Dreieck). 
*Bezogen auf den FU-Ausgang: bei 230V und ca. 30Hz ist das Drehmoment noch konstant. (Verhältnis: 230/30 = 380/50)
Steigt die Frequenz über 30Hz (Spannung kann nicht mehr steigen da FU max. 230V) = Das Verhältnis sinkt, somit fällt das Drehmoment ab.

Frage zurück.. was soll der Motor denn antreiben?

*Tatsächlich: Nenndaten in Stern: 380V/50Hz - somit ist diese Aussage der Annahme nach richtig aber für deinen Motor nicht relevant- sorry.*

Gruß


----------



## Duke711 (23 April 2012)

Hallo,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Ist die das Verhältnis proportional mit dem Drehmoment? Das würde ja dann bei 230/50 zu einem Drehmomentverlust von fast 40% führen, das wäre aber blöd.
Der Motor soll einen Verdichter antreiben, der Kältemittel bei einem Druckverhältnis von ca. 16:1 verdichten soll. Also doch sehr hoch und da sollte schon das volle Drehmoment anliegen.

Der FU ist ein alter Lenze 8100. Ist der FU nur für 230 V ausgelegt oder gilt hier Eingangspannung = Ausgangspannung? 
Weil sonst könne man ja vor dem FU ein Transformator setzen. Nach dem FU bräuchte man einen dreiphasen Transformator und da wäre bei 10 A bzw. ca. 2,5 KW zu teuer und aufwendig.


Gruß


----------



## bike (23 April 2012)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Dann ist der FU falsch ausgelegt.
Für solch eine Anwendung muss der FU mehr können als das was der Motor will, damit geregelt werden kann.
Also einen richtigen FU besorgen, das bleibt dir nicht erspart.

bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 April 2012)

Auch wenn ich da jetzt vielleicht auf dem Holzweg bin. Aber ich möchte die bisher gemachten Aussagen mal in Frage stellen.
Ein Motor, der im Stern bei 380V / 50 Hz sein Nennmoment abgibt, wird das auch bei 230V im Dreieck tun.
Zum Thema U/f-Steuerung: Für den Betrieb unterhalb der Nenndrehzahl werden Spannung und Frequenz in einem proportionalen Verhältnis heruntergesetzt. Bei Ansynchronmaschinen kann man auf diese Weise in der Regel noch bis ca. 30 Hz herunterregeln. Darunter dürfte es je nach Lastverhältnis schwierig werden, das Anlaufmoment aufzubringen. Oberhalb der Nenndrehzahl bleibt die Spannung konstant und es wird nur noch die Frequenz erhöht. Das geht auf Kosten des Drehmoments und klappt bei Asynchronmaschinen bis ca. 70 Hz. Darüber werden fast nur noch Ummagnetisierungsverluste (sprich Wärme) erzeugt, ohne den Motor wesentlich schneller drehen zu lassen.

Warum soll es aber nicht möglich sein, den Motor im Dreieck an dem Umrichter zu betreiben?


----------



## RealDrive (23 April 2012)

Grob kann man sagen: M~(U*I)/f .
I Wird durch die Belastung an der Welle beinflusst.
U und f wird durch den FU ausgegeben.

Wie "bike" schon geschrieben hat: Hier muss der richtige FU zum Motor gewählt werden.

Hier die Vorgehensweise.
Am Anfang steht die Anwendung: in diesem Fall ein *Verdichter* - typischerweise ein konstantes Moment mit einem Losbrechmoment von ca. *150% (hohes Überlastmoment)*. 
Dazu wird ein Motor gewählt: in diesem Fall der NennSpannung 380V / NennFrequenz 50Hz ... *NennStrom? (in Stern)*...NennLesitung?...NennDrehzahl .
Für diesem Motor wird nun ein FU gewählt: Der FU muss den Motor bei gegebener Last "ordentlich" versorgen.
Das heißt der FU muss einen Strom von 150%*Nennstrom (in Stern) ausgeben können.
Hinweis: Viele FU-Hersteller geben eine Leistung als Orientierungshilfe auf ihren Geräten an. Aber der Ausgangsstrom ist entscheidend.

Bei einer 400V/50Hz- Netzversorgung kann man den Motor von 0 bis Nenndrehzahl mit einem konstanten Moment antreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 April 2012)

Da hast Du ja auch Recht. Aber aus meiner Sicht ist 230V / 50Hz genauso als *Nennspannung* zu sehen, wenn der Motor *im Dreieck* angeschlossen ist.
Und ja, der Motor sollte nicht zu knapp bemessen sein, wenn er an einem Verdichter hängt. Wird er vermutlich aber auch nicht. Wenn der FU also den Strom bringt, steht dem doch nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## RealDrive (23 April 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja auch Recht. Aber aus meiner Sicht ist 230V / 50Hz genauso als *Nennspannung* zu sehen, wenn der Motor *im Dreieck* angeschlossen ist.
> Und ja, der Motor sollte nicht zu knapp bemessen sein, wenn er an einem Verdichter hängt. Wird er vermutlich aber auch nicht. Wenn der FU also den Strom bringt, steht dem doch nichts mehr im Wege.



Danke für diesen Hinweis.

Ganz Klar hier ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen: Bin von einem Motor mit 380V/50Hz in Dreieck ausgegangen. (Wer lesen kann....)

Also wenn der Motor in Dreieck geschaltet wird (230V/50Hz) dann muss dies auch als Nenndaten im FU (Parameter) eingestellt werden - wichtig dabei: den Nennstrom bei Dreieck eingeben.
Dann wird das Verhältnis von 230/50 vom FU konstant gehalten = Konstantes Moment von 0...(Nenndrehzahl)... (bis ca. 60Hz) Darüber sinkt dann das Drehmoment.



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Zum Thema U/f-Steuerung...... Bei Ansynchronmaschinen kann man auf diese Weise in der Regel noch bis ca. 30 Hz herunterregeln.


Denke das sollte kein Problem sein. Der FU sollte den Motor von 0.. Nenndrehzahl mit Konstantem Moment regeln/steuern. Hängt stark vom FU ab wie es sich bei niedrigen Drehzahlen verhält.

Nochmal Danke an Tigerente 1974.

Gruß


----------



## Duke711 (24 April 2012)

Im Klartext also kein Drehmomentverlust?

Welche Parameter sollte ich im Lenze 8100 einstellen?


----------



## RealDrive (24 April 2012)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Im Klartext also kein Drehmomentverlust?



Genau - Keine Drehmomentverluste im Bereich (0)..bis 50Hz..(+/-10% abhängig vom Netz+FU).



Duke711 schrieb:


> Welche Parameter sollte ich im Lenze 8100 einstellen?



Leider kenne ich den Lenze nicht um die genauen Parameter zu nennen.
Grundsätzlich die Motordaten - da es in Dreieck angeschlossen wird - die Spannung und den Strom bezogen auf Dreieck.
Der Rest ist von deiner Anwendung abhängig: Eingänge/Ausgänge/Rampen/Grenzen usw...

Viel erfolg


----------



## magmaa (24 April 2012)

Also wenn es ein eigengekühlter ASY-Motor ist hat er bei niedrigen Drehzahlen unter der Bemessungsdrehzahl nicht das volle Moment aufgrund der schlechteren Kühlung.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 April 2012)

Warum sollte das Drehmoment mit der Kühlung zusammenhängen?


----------



## Wutbürger (25 April 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Drehmoment mit der Kühlung zusammenhängen?



Im ersten Moment spielt das keine Rolle.  
 Es gibt da aber einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Drehzahl vom Motor und dem Wind, den der Propeller auf der Motorwelle erzeugt.  
 wenig Drehzahl → wenig Wind → wenig Kühlung

 Da wird recht schnell eine Fremdbelüftung  notwendig...

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## mariob (25 April 2012)

Hallo,
also erstmal gilt das von realdrive geschriebene. So wie das klingt ist das ganze ein Bastelprojekt, irgendein Umrichter, irgendein Antrieb. Ist nicht abfällig gemeint, mache ich auch manchmal, allerdings mit dem Bewußtsein des Totalverlustes der beteiligten Komponenten. Außer der meinen selbst versteht sich.
Mein Hinweis hierzu, wenn es sich um eine Kältemaschine handelt, haben wir es mit einer vollhermetischen Anlage zu tun? Dort erfolgt die Kühlung des Motors durch das Öl und das Kältemittel, sprich wenn ich die Leistung abregele kommt weniger Gas, welches dann weniger kühlt.
Stichwort du/dt, halten die Wicklungen das ohne Sinusfilter aus?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 April 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> wenig Drehzahl → wenig Wind → wenig Kühlung


Schon klar. Aber das Drehmoment ist erstnmal da.

Sofern Deine Kausalkette über längere Zeit erfüllt ist, wird das Drehmoment aber bestimmt irgendwann 0 betragen...


----------

